# Brown Sugar Whiskey and Chipotle Smoked Spam



## cowgirl (May 18, 2009)

After smoking bologna not long ago, someone suggested I try spam.
I'm not a big spam fan, but liked the way this turned out.

I used one regular Spam and one bacon flavored Spam.



I scored the regular one and partially sliced the bacon one....
Then put them in my drum cooker at 300 degrees with some hickory.



I mixed brown sugar and cayenne pepper for the bacon spam and minced some chipotle peppers in adobo for the regular spam...





After smoking for an hour I brushed the regular spam with the adobo sauce and placed minced chipotles in the slits..



Sprinkled the bacon spam with cayenne brown sugar and spritzed with Crown Royal whiskey....

Then smoked for another 15 or so minutes. 







The cayenne/brown sugar/ Crown/ bacon flavored spam had a nice crisp coating but was tender and moist inside...







The chipotle/ adobo spam was nice and moist inside too...








They were both kind of tasty and I plan on making them again. 
Thanks for checking out my Spam smoke. :)


----------



## grothe (May 18, 2009)

Dang Jeanie, you can even make Spam sound and look good! Never would have thought I'd be pickin up some spam again, but that looks great!


----------



## cowgirl (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Gene. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I'm not a spam fan but plan on doing these again. They turned out pretty tasty!


----------



## billbo (May 18, 2009)

Looks good Jeanie! I must say you come up with some real original smokes!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 18, 2009)

I love Spam.  That looks delicious.  Nice job....


----------



## smokingscooby (May 18, 2009)

Jeanie,
Hey ya got some nice looking spam there. I'm gonna have to smoke it instead of grilling, but how do you know what temp to cook to? Do we really know what kind of meat Spam is?


----------



## fire it up (May 18, 2009)

Nice work, they look really good. Those were some great pics too.
Didn't know they made bacon flavored spam.


----------



## lcruzen (May 18, 2009)

I've grilled Spam kabobs before but never tried smoking it. Looks pretty good and I'm not a real fan either. Maybe a combination of the 2 would work well, skewer up some kabobs and smoke with some glaze on them.


----------



## blacklab (May 18, 2009)

LOL smoked spam who wuda figured 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only way I eat spam is fried and that's maybe once every other year. Seeing this Jeanie you got my wheels turning. Love the chipotle idea! Thanks for out the of the box smoke


----------



## bassman (May 18, 2009)

Looks good, Jeanie!  I like smoked Spam and do it quite frequently.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## the dude abides (May 18, 2009)

I buy SPAM about once a year just to remind myself of how much I don't really like it.  But somehow you've turned it into something that looks suitable for a fancy dinner party.

Nice smoke.


----------



## snickers (May 18, 2009)

How in the world did you make spam look that good to me?


----------



## lvrgsp (May 18, 2009)

MMMM....Blooming Spam, man that looks good, one spritz of crown for spam two spritzes for me.....very nice Jeanie..

Lvrgsp...


----------



## rivet (May 18, 2009)

Hey Jeanie, great looking Spam you made. I've been smoking Spam for a couple years now and the kids love it as much as they do fatties. No leftovers when they are here to visit. 

Excellent "bloomin' onion" look you put to one of them! Thanks for posting.


----------



## cowgirl (May 19, 2009)

Thanks folks! It was better than I had thought it would be. lol 
thank you Bill and Cajun!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




OTT, I just go by looks. It looked done to me. lol  

Fire it up, the bacon flavored spam didn't have much of a different taste from the regular spam. I tasted a bit before smoking.

Lou, I like your kabob idea...that would work great with a couple of different glazes. Thanks!
Blacklab, I hope you give it a try sometime. It was better than I had thought it would be. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thank you Keith, Dude, Snickers, Lvrgsp and Rivet!
Lvrgsp... I like the way you think!


----------



## mauismokemeats (May 20, 2009)

I was raised on spam and rice in Hawaii, takes me back home, looks good.


----------



## old poi dog (May 20, 2009)

Crispy Spam and rice and  scrambled eggs on the side.  Shoyu on the rice, chili peppa water  mix with ketchup....


----------



## gnubee (May 20, 2009)

Jeanie you need to travel to the Aloha State and show em your recipe. I bet you they'd make you an honorary something and give you the key to the city. Does that ever look good. I'm gonna try it with Orange brandy and demerara sugar instead of whiskey and brown sugar. 

I have always loved fried Spam or even better fried Prem which is similar but better than Spam in my opinion. 

Gave ya points.......Hah as if you need them.


----------



## oleolson (May 20, 2009)

Looks mighty tasty!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 20, 2009)

I can't even remember the last time I bought Spam. Jeanie you have inspired me.


----------



## morkdach (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Jeanie looks liks a good smoke at work for coworkers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for the qview


----------



## waysideranch (May 21, 2009)

I mean come on here.  This spam is 5 star. Geez...nothing you can't pull off.  Awesome job.  Its been 20 yrs. since i tasted that stuff.  I think the SPAM execs might like a pic of that.  WOW!


----------



## cowgirl (May 21, 2009)

Thank you Maui, Poi Dog, Gnu, Ole, Todd, Terry and Scott!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hope you give it a try sometime. I know I'm going to make more of it. lol


----------

